# VHT tech Toronto



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

My amp needs some love, do you guys know of any techs that can get my amp going again?

I have a bad input on the board, it cuts out then comes back 5 min later so not a jack thing.
It also appears to have lost a tonn of gain, maybe a tube.

Either way I am not going in there, this is for the pros.


----------

